# unfortunate...?



## leonestdebil

hello
how would you translate this into french?/can you explain me that sentence?
"the story was unfortunate in raising unanswered questions.” 
 
thanks a lot!
L.


----------



## Jabote

L'histoire n'a pas réussi à soulever de questions sans réponse...

Quite sure someone -like egueule- will come up with a better translation.


----------



## Agnès E.

Aucune question sans réponse n'est sortie de cette histoire.


----------



## Cath.S.

Without context I'm not 100% sure.
Cette histoire a malencontreusement soulevé des questions sans réponses?


----------



## Cath.S.

Ah, vous comprenez unfortunate = unsuccessful. Pas moi. Ca serait bien si Leonestdebil pouvait nous dire si l'histoire en question laisse ou non des questions sans réponses...


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Without context I'm not 100% sure.
> Cette histoire a malencontreusement soulevé des questions sans réponses?


 
I was hesitating to tell you the truth, but I finally opted for the "echec" version... Because if unfortunate was to be interpreted as you just did, the sentence, I guess, would have been worded differently: "the story was unfortunate _in that_ it raised unanswered questions"... Or am I mistaken ?


----------



## Agnès E.

egueule said:
			
		

> Without context I'm not 100% sure.
> Cette histoire a malencontreusement soulevé des questions sans réponses?


 
C'était l'histoire qui était infortunate, non ? Pas le fait de soulever des questions sans réponse ?


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Ah, vous comprenez unfortunate = unsuccessful. Pas moi. Ca serait bien si Leonestdebil pouvait nous dire si l'histoire en question laisse ou non des questions sans réponses...


 
Bon... nos posts se croisent on dirait !!! Je pense avoir répondu à ta question egueule dans celui que je viens d'envoyer...


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> C'était l'histoire qui était infortunate, non ? Pas le fait de soulever des questions sans réponse ?


 
C'est ce que je comprends aussi, même si ça ne sonne pas très logique parce que je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il peut y avoir de chanceux dans le fait de soulever des questions sans réponses....


----------



## Agnès E.

Jabote said:
			
		

> C'est ce que je comprends aussi, même si ça ne sonne pas très logique parce que je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il peut y avoir de chanceux dans le fait de soulever des questions sans réponses....


 
 lol... Comme ça, personne ne cherche à y répondre !


----------



## Cath.S.

Je vous donne un exemple que je viens de trouver sur le net: 
"We were very unfortunate in having such weather to contend with"
See what I mean?


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Je vous donne un exemple que je viens de trouver sur le net:
> "We were very unfortunate in having such weather to contend with"
> See what I mean?


 
Oh yes I do... well au temps pour moi then, I didn't even know that the sentence could be built this way to render this meaning... on en apprend tous les jours, good !... and thanks !


----------



## Agnès E.

Moui.
Je verrais plutôt cela comme "cette histoire n'apporte rien de nouveau dans la mesure où elle ne soulève aucune question sur laquelle se pencher, qui en vaille la peine, qui ne soit évidente".
Pour ce que cela vaut...


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Moui.
> Je verrais plutôt cela comme "cette histoire n'apporte rien de nouveau dans la mesure où elle ne soulève aucune question sur laquelle se pencher, qui en vaille la peine, qui ne soit évidente".
> Pour ce que cela vaut...


 
talk about periphrases.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (just pulling your leg agnes)...


----------



## leonestdebil

j'ai trouve cette phrase sans contexte ni source ni quoi que ce soit en entete d'une bibliographie sur Bartleby de Melville. c'est une nouvelle qui est tres mysterieuse en effet, et moi je trouve qu'elle est tres "fortunate" a poser ces questions sans reponses immediates (hrm, je suis pas sure que fortunate s'emploie dans ce sens la aussi...). bref!
en fait je crois que l'auteur de cette phrase n'a pas du apprecier la nouvelle... etrange etrange...


----------



## Jabote

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> j'ai trouve cette phrase sans contexte ni source ni quoi que ce soit en entete d'une bibliographie sur Bartleby de Melville. c'est une nouvelle qui est tres mysterieuse en effet, et moi je trouve qu'elle est tres "fortunate" a poser ces questions sans reponses immediates (hrm, je suis pas sure que fortunate s'emploie dans ce sens la aussi...). bref!
> en fait je crois que l'auteur de cette phrase n'a pas du apprecier la nouvelle... etrange etrange...


 
Si tu as raison, on en revient à mon interprétation. na-na-nèèèèreeeeeeee...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça c'est _*si*_ tu as raison...


----------



## Agnès E.

Jabote said:
			
		

> talk about periphrases....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just pulling your leg agnes)...


 
I'm good, hein !!  

Anyway, this was useful, we had our daily lesson from Egueule.
Thank you Egueule !


----------



## leonestdebil

ok, je crois que j'y vois plus clair... je pencherai plus pour la 1ere traduction de Jabote 
"L'histoire n'a pas réussi à soulever de questions sans réponse"
... parce que l'histoire de Melville est "purposedly" mysterieuse, elle est faite pour poser des questions mais ce serait au lecteur de trouver des reponses. Et la personne qui a ecrit cette phrase "...unfortunate in raising unanswered questions" n'est pas d'accord/trouve ces questions "mauvaises", sans interet...
pouf! merci ... fortunately, my question found an answer... 
L.


----------



## Cath.S.

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> ok, je crois que j'y vois plus clair... je pencherai plus pour la 1ere traduction de Jabote
> "L'histoire n'a pas réussi à soulever de questions sans réponse"
> ... parce que l'histoire de Melville est "purposedly" mysterieuse, elle est faite pour poser des questions mais ce serait au lecteur de trouver des reponses. Et la personne qui a ecrit cette phrase "...unfortunate in raising unanswered questions" n'est pas d'accord/trouve ces questions "mauvaises", sans interet...
> pouf! merci ... fortunately, my question found an answer...
> L.


*Ecoute, l'essentiel c'est que tu sois content!* *Le client est roi!  *
(I'm fairly sure you're wrong, though.)


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> *Ecoute, l'essentiel c'est que tu sois content!* *Le client est roi!  *
> (I'm fairly sure you're wrong, though.)


 
Mauvais joueur(euse) egueule...


----------



## leonestdebil

hihi... non ahlala moi maintenant j'hesite...parce que d'un autre cote, dans ton exemple:

"We were very unfortunate in having such weather to contend with"

le mauvais temps est completement independant du "we" alors que si l'histoire est "unfortunate in raising unanswered questions" on peut peut-etre dire qu'elle a eu le malheur de poser des questions sans reponses...

que de mysteres...


----------



## Jabote

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> hihi... non ahlala moi maintenant j'hesite...parce que d'un autre cote, dans ton exemple:
> 
> "We were very unfortunate in having such weather to contend with"
> 
> le mauvais temps est completement independant du "we" alors que si l'histoire est "unfortunate in raising unanswered questions" on peut peut-etre dire qu'elle a eu le malheur de poser des questions sans reponses...
> 
> que de mysteres...


 
Bref on n'aura pas de réponse...


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Mauvais joueur(euse) egueule...


Pas du tout, Jabote, disons que je me sentirai mieux lorsque nous aurons eu l'opinion d'un ou deux _native speakers_. 

P.s. On ne dit jamais "mauvais joueuse" dans le coin où j'habite. Même en parlant d'une personne transsexuelle.


----------



## Agnès E.

Haha ! Jabote, vous êtes incorrigible !    
Enfin, un peu de vie dans ce forum souvent un peu trop sérieux...


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Pas du tout, Jabote, disons que je me sentirai mieux lorsque nous aurons eu l'opinion d'un ou deux _native speakers_.
> 
> P.s. On ne dit jamais "mauvais joueuse" dans le coin où j'habite. Même en parlant d'une personne transsexuelle.


 
heu.... tu m'as perdue là.... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh !!! j'avais écrit "mauvais" et "joueuse" ??? Ben là.... je l'ai relu et je n'ai rien vu...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut que je change mes "nunettes"...

En tout cas j'ai trouvé autre chose: cette histoire n'a pas eu l'heur de soulever des questions jusqu'ici sans réponse.... pas mal, hein ? hein ? Dis ???


----------



## Jabote

Je vais casser la croûte pendant que vous réfléchissez... continuez à nourrir vos esprits, moi je vais nourrir mon estomac....


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> heu.... tu m'as perdue là.... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh !!! j'avais écrit "mauvais" et "joueuse" ??? Ben là.... je l'ai relu et je n'ai rien vu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faut que je change mes "nunettes"...
> 
> En tout cas j'ai trouvé autre chose: cette histoire n'a pas eu l'heur de soulever des questions jusqu'ici sans réponse.... pas mal, hein ? hein ? Dis ???


Si tu écris joueur(euse), tu dois aussi mettre la marque du féminin entre parenthèses après mauvais : mauvais(e).
Edit
p.s.


----------



## Agnès E.

Jabote said:
			
		

> heu.... tu m'as perdue là.... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh !!! j'avais écrit "mauvais" et "joueuse" ??? Ben là.... je l'ai relu et je n'ai rien vu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faut que je change mes "nunettes"...


 
Il eût fallu écrire : mauvais(e) joueur(euse) par exemple, Egueule a (une fois de plus) raison, ça en devient lassant.



			
				Jabote said:
			
		

> En tout cas j'ai trouvé autre chose: cette histoire n'a pas eu l'heur de soulever des questions jusqu'ici sans réponse.... pas mal, hein ? hein ? Dis ???


C'est bien Jabote ! (voix patiente)   
Bon appétit !


----------



## Agnès E.

Et, une fois de plus, il est le plus rapide...


----------



## LV4-26

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> elle a eu le malheur de poser des questions sans reponses......


Si le sens est bien celui-là (et je pense qu'il l'est, autrement ce serait vraiment bizarre) je trouve cette traduction excellente.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis (comme on dit quand on sait qu'on risque d'être démenti à la fin).


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Si tu écris joueur(euse), tu dois aussi mettre la marque du féminin entre parenthèses après mauvais : mauvais(e).
> Edit
> p.s.


 
Ben oui, c'est ce que j'ai dit, je n'avais pas vu que j'avais écrit ça !


----------



## Jabote

Egueule and Agnes, please don't rub it in..... I said I had not realized I had left the "e" out after mauvais...

;o)))


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Without context I'm not 100% sure.
> Cette histoire a malencontreusement soulevé des questions sans réponses?


Pourrait servir:
"Bartleby was one of those beings of whom nothing is ascertainable . . . ." The development of the story substantiates the statement. Thus, Bartleby should remain enigmatic to the reader and our attention should not focus on explaining--and explaining away--this demand on consciousness and conscience but on his significance.

Et aussi:

But the melancholy enigma, and the dead walls and letters of incomprehension, remain. The benevolent rationalist in Melville's mocking fable never really confronts the meaning of Bartleby, never changes his view and way of life.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Pourrait servir:
> "Bartleby was one of those beings of whom nothing is ascertainable . . . ." The development of the story substantiates the statement. Thus, Bartleby should remain enigmatic to the reader and our attention should not focus on explaining--and explaining away--this demand on consciousness and conscience but on his significance.


So how would _you _translate it, Gil?


----------



## Agnès E.

That's the question !


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> So how would _you _translate it, Gil?



Il faudrait que ça ressemble au message no 4.

ou si j'insistais (comme d'habitude) pour prendre des libertés.

"Dommage que cette histoire ait laissé tant de questions sans réponses."


----------



## Benjy

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> That's the question !



i thought it was "to be or not to be"


----------



## zinc

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> hello
> how would you translate this into french?/can you explain me that sentence?
> "the story was unfortunate in raising unanswered questions.”
> 
> thanks a lot!
> L.


 Concernant le sujet principal...I think "unfortunate" means "unsuccessful." Today, only a respected author renowned for their creative licence could get away with using it like this. "Unfortunate" is not a term we normally apply to stories. You would not hear this sentence from a native, sober English speaker in the XXI century.


----------



## la grive solitaire

leonestdebil said:
			
		

> hello
> how would you translate this into french?/can you explain me that sentence?
> "the story was unfortunate in raising unanswered questions.”
> 
> thanks a lot!
> L.



(I was glad to come in late on this--Bartleby is one of my favorites.) 

I think the difficulty with translating it has to do with the sentence itself: In English,  "the story was unfortunate in" is an odd construction. I think what is meant is: Unfortunately, the story raised unanswered questions:

Malheureusement cette histoire a soulevé des questions sans réponse.


----------



## LV4-26

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> . I think what is meant is: Unfortunately, the story raised unanswered questions


I think we'll have to take a vote, to finish with.
I agree with that, who doesn't ? Raise your hands


----------



## Jabote

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> I think we'll have to take a vote, to finish with.
> I agree with that, who doesn't ? Raise your hands


 
I don't.

I still think it means the exact opposite.


----------



## leonestdebil

and now leon est perdue ... !


----------



## Jabote

Well my poor leon, the choice is yours.... !


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> "Dommage que cette histoire ait laissé tant de questions sans réponses."


Je vote pour la traduction ci-dessus.


----------



## leonestdebil

je n'aurais pas cru mobiliser tant d'esprits avec tout ça moi... 
bon "la nuit porte conseil" ... mais en tout cas, merci beaucoup!!!
L.


----------



## timpeac

Wow, so many posts so quickly. Just to add that when I first read the original English phrase I understood the translation as posted by Gil and seconded by Egueule in post 44..


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Wow, so many posts so quickly. Just to add that when I first read the original English phrase I understood the translation as posted by Gil and seconded by Egueule in post 44..


This present post of mine is motivated by sheer pettiness:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=145048&postcount=36


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> This present post of mine is motivated by sheer pettiness:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=145048&postcount=36


 
Pettiness alright...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a shame we will never know who is right or wrong...


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Pettiness alright...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame we will never know who is right or wrong...


Unless the author of that fateful (and unfortunate) sentence happens to read these pages...


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Unless the author of that fateful (and unfortunate) sentence happens to read these pages...


 
Wonder if he even know_s_  (before you say anything...) himself....


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> What a shame we will never know who is right or wrong...


At least, we know now what "unanswered questions" means


----------



## Jabote

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> At least, we know now what "unanswered questions" means


 
rrrofflllrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U betcha !


----------



## LV4-26

Hope this helps  

STR (......)Now to intelligent persons a living being had better be delineated by language and discourse than by any painting or work of art: to the duller sort by works of art. 

*Y.* Soc. Very true; but what is the imperfection which still remains? I wish that you would tell me. 

*Str.* The higher ideas, my dear friend, can hardly be set forth except through the medium of examples; every man seems to know all things in a dreamy sort of way, and then again to wake up and to know nothing. 

*Y.* Soc. What do you mean? 

*Str.* I fear that *I have been unfortunate in raising a question* about our experience of knowledge. 

*Y.* Soc. Why so? 

*Str.* Why, because my "example" requires the assistance of another example. 


(from "Statesman" by Plato, translated by Benjamin Jowett
Str = stranger
Y= Young Socrates


----------



## la grive solitaire

Benjamin Jowett (1817-1893) is no longer with us to explain his translation...unfortunately. :+)


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Benjamin Jowett (1817-1893) is no longer with us to explain his translation...unfortunately. :+)


I would add that generally speaking it is probably better to quote from original language texts.


----------



## LV4-26

Pardon de faire remonter ce sujet mais j'ai poste mon dernier message hier soir avant de me coucher et j'arrive seulement du travail.


			
				la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Benjamin Jowett (1817-1893)


Justement. Je me demandais *de quand datait la bibliographie* evoquee par leonestdebil dans son post #15. 
Il semble que cette tournure de phrase anglaise (dans ce sens-la : "a malencontreusement souleve" ou même "a eu le tort de soulever") ait ete consideree comme normale dans un passé lointain. Donc si la bibliographie mentionnée est contemporaine de Bartleby ou legerement posterieure, cela expliquerait que cette formulation, qui nous parait aujourd'hui bizarre, voire incorrecte, ait ete communement admise à cette epoque-la.

Voila. Il me semblait que cette citation pouvait, à defaut de faire avancer leonestdebil, au moins nous apporter un eclairage interessant sur l'evolution de la langue anglaise. 

Jean-Michel
PS : I've leaved out all my accents because I'm not sure how they come up on your machines.
PPS, for the attention of egueule : there must be a way to type old greek fonts but I don't know it


----------



## DDT

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Pardon de faire remonter ce sujet mais j'ai poste mon dernier message hier soir avant de me coucher et j'arrive seulement du travail.
> 
> Justement. Je me demandais *de quand datait la bibliographie* evoquee par leonestdebil dans son post #15.
> Il semble que cette tournure de phrase anglaise (dans ce sens-la : "a malencontreusement souleve" ou même "a eu le tort de soulever") ait ete consideree comme normale dans un passé lointain. Donc si la bibliographie mentionnée est contemporaine de Bartleby ou legerement posterieure, cela expliquerait que cette formulation, qui nous parait aujourd'hui bizarre, voire incorrecte, ait ete communement admise à cette epoque-la.
> 
> Voila. Il me semblait que cette citation pouvait, à defaut de faire avancer leonestdebil, au moins nous apporter un eclairage interessant sur l'evolution de la langue anglaise.
> 
> Jean-Michel
> PS : I've left out all my accents because I'm not sure how they come up on your machines.
> PPS, for the attention of egueule : there must be a way to type old greek fonts but I don't know it



Sorry, I couldn't but correct you 

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

DDT said:
			
		

> Sorry, I couldn't but correct you
> 
> DDT


Ooops...Thank you.


----------



## leonestdebil

la bibliographie que j'ai consultée a du être faite l'année derniere, mais cette (satanée) citation n'est pas du meme auteur ... a mon avis, ca vient d'une  "contemporary review" (je vais explorer tout ca, si je trouve la source, je vous tiens au courant!)

L.


----------

